# Seriously- Did you use CERM 10 or 11 to pass



## Calixico (Jun 26, 2009)

I just started to study for the Civil PE, Water Resources afternoon. I have a brand new (purchase about two months before version 11 came out) CERM and was wondering if anyone used the 10th edition and pass the exam this pass April.. Did you have any problem? Please discuss, as I cannot afford to spend another $170 agian so soon. Ouch!!!! :mf_followthroughfart:


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 27, 2009)

I used the 10th edition....

...but I took the exam before they added the construction section (and the 10th edition was the most recent). My advice would be to buy the latest and greatest. You would feel really silly spending all this time, energy and money (exam registration fees, etc.) to take the exam with an out of date reference. I bet you could find a used 11th edition right now. It seems a lot of people hang onto their CERM, but you may find someone that is willing to part with theirs now that exam results are coming out.

just my :2cents:


----------



## McEngr (Jun 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I used the 10th edition....
> 
> ...but I took the exam before they added the construction section (and the 10th edition was the most recent). My advice would be to buy the latest and greatest. You would feel really silly spending all this time, energy and money (exam registration fees, etc.) to take the exam with an out of date reference. I bet you could find a used 11th edition right now. It seems a lot of people hang onto their CERM, but you may find someone that is willing to part with theirs now that exam results are coming out.
> 
> just my :2cents:


I tell everyone that if they want a tried and true method of passing the civil PE, you must go through the entire CERM (latest edition) and buy and study completely all of the 6-minute solutions. The 6-minute solutions are more difficult than other practice exams, but they actually teach you a little above and beyond what's required. It's just a little insurance.

So, to answer your question - yes, I would absolutely count on the CERM, but not all by itself because you'll have doubts.


----------



## soboman52 (Jun 30, 2009)

I used the 11th edition, but i read that all the same information is in the 10th edition, just a little different format.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jun 30, 2009)

CREM 11 is better no doubt, I would not use 10 unless I had Ruwan as well. The two together should be fine.


----------



## djm (Jun 30, 2009)

I used took WR/Env and used CERM 11. I feel the extra construction stuff is vital.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 30, 2009)

I used the 10th edition to pass the April 2008 exam. It was the first exam with the seperate Construction depth section and combined water resources/environmental. It was also the last exam offered before the 11th edition was released.

Most (over 95%) of the two books have the same information. The only real differences are that most of the construction info is compiled into one place (but there is still some of the "construction" type info found in the same place as the 10th edition), and I guess a couple of the equations are updated per the errata section of the ppi2pass website.

It is definately possible to pass with either, but I would agree with the above statements that "the latest and greatest" resources are typically a better place to start. Either edition you choose to use, make sure you are familiar with it. The 11th edition may be "better" but if you don't know how to use it, it won't be any good.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 1, 2009)

When I passed my Civil PE a few years ago, I was using an older version of the CERM than what was currently published. I think that I was using the 9th edition.

Of course, I took the Structural PM and had all of the required ref's for that portion of the exam.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jul 1, 2009)

I dont think you can compare past exams to the current exam content, I had CERM 10 and I really dont feel like it contained the information needed for the new construction section. I did not examine them side by side but I had studied CREM 10 for quite a while before I got CERM 11. Invest the $170 ( I saw CERM 11 Posted for $125) this is a good investment. I took the April 2009 Exam, I believe the construction was added in October 2008 but CERM 11 was not available.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jul 1, 2009)

Spyderman said:


> I just started to study for the Civil PE, Water Resources afternoon. I have a brand new (purchase about two months before version 11 came out) CERM and was wondering if anyone used the 10th edition and pass the exam this pass April.. Did you have any problem? Please discuss, as I cannot afford to spend another $170 agian so soon. Ouch!!!! :mf_followthroughfart:


I used 10...only thing big I noticed but I took transportation...is that it references the old HCM manual...so watch for that


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 1, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> I believe the construction was added in October 2008 but CERM 11 was not available.


Construction was added as a seperate section to the NCEES exam in April 2008 for the first time (because that's what I took). CERM #11 was released within the first few weeks after the April 2008 exam had been given.

CERM 10 has MOST of the same info as 11 does concerning construction, it's just rearranged. Things like:

1) "Temporary Excavations" is in the Geotech section

2) "Earthwork &amp; construction staking" is in the Transportation

3) "Economic Analysis" and "Construction Jobsite Safety" are in the Systems, Management, &amp; Professional section.

These are just the obvious ones, but all of the above (plus a few of the sub-chapter sections related to construction) are now found within the new Construction section of #11, but are unchanged from their wording/layout from #10. I don't believe #11 added any info specific to the construction section that wasn't already found within #10. There are even a few items that could be classified as both "construction" and their previously denoted chapter, but are left in their original place because the context of the subject makes it easier to explain where it was than if it had been relocated.

Here is a link on the PPI website discussing some of the "upgraded" portions of 11 vs 10 (it's old, from April 2008):

http://ppi2pass.com/forums/posts/list/1155083865.page

From a construction standpoint, see above. However, it appears as if the transportation and structural portions have been updated to reflect updated industry codes and standards. Unless you are very familiar with the updated codes and know how to properly update your 10th edition, I would upgrade.

Get the 11th edition.


----------



## ganesh (Jul 6, 2009)

See CERM is mostly for morning sessions. it really does not matter in the morning session what edition you are using. The questions they ask is based on concepts which do not change with the edition. See NCCES changes the list of standards every I think 4-5 years or whenever. But the standard driven questions are mainly for afternoon sessions.

I passed my exam this April with transportation afternoon. I used the 10th edition for CERM. For construction questions in the morning I used Book by Ruwan Rajaspke (last name may be wrong) and there were 3 questions from it.

I have seen 11th edition and they re-orgainzed to include construction section. If you buy the practice problem by lindeburg (11th edition) it will show what have they re-arranged. instead of spending money on 11th edition CERM buy the practice problems 11th edition along with six minute solutions.

Hoe that helps. let me know if u need more help

[email protected]



Spyderman said:


> I just started to study for the Civil PE, Water Resources afternoon. I have a brand new (purchase about two months before version 11 came out) CERM and was wondering if anyone used the 10th edition and pass the exam this pass April.. Did you have any problem? Please discuss, as I cannot afford to spend another $170 agian so soon. Ouch!!!! :mf_followthroughfart:


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought CERM 11 once I realized that I could sell it for virtually the same it cost (I won't though - if I sell any, it will be CERM 10--currently on loan to a coworker).

The cost of buying books I could sell for near purchase price vs. cost of taking the test again (all costs -vacation time to study, eating out, extra gas to study places etc.) made me swing toward extra references when in doubt.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 24, 2009)

i took the first test after the construction was added. there was no construction section of the cerm but most of the info was in there anyway. i passed with an 87. so if you dont want to spend the money then dont. get an extra construction book instead that will cost much less and youll be just fine.


----------



## picusld (Sep 22, 2009)

passed transportation in april with the 10th and the old HCM.

Really depends on how much you use the CERM. There are only so many ways to engineer a road, pipe, etc...

But agree with what said above...If you fail because you wanted to save 190 on a textbook, would it be worth it?


----------

